# Plan wanted



## semi47 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hello Woodworkers,, I have a craftsman table saw. What I,m looking for is a plan that would allow me to build a cabinet under my saw with dust collection and a cabinet under the right side extention, has well has a cabinet in the back of the saw for a table extention and cabinets for storage.Doe,s anyone know of any plans for this type of thing?? Thanks so much


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forum semi47. I don't know if they have it but a good place to look is at www.plansnow.com they have a lot of plans there and not to expensive.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi semi47

I also have a Craftsman Table Saw and I tried to find a plan for a dust collection system but I could not find one so I made this one. see link below

It's a plastic flower pot ,  ya I know LOL , but it was easy to make and the best part it works great, little black paint and it looks stock.. 

On the table saw I have it came with a plastic part under the saw that a bag was hooked on to it, I removed the bag and dilled 4 small holes for screws and put in a wooden block inside the pot (3/4"x 4" x4") and put in a 2 1/2" plastic tube in I got from Rockler so the vac.hose would side in just right.

Screwed the block in place inside of the pot now I have a Vac.system for the Craftsman Saw that works great..

I also put a wooden block in the bottom of the pot because it had a drain holes in the bottom .

see snapshots on the links.
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/2775-squaring-plywood-panels-2.html

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/2775-squaring-plywood-panels.html#post29119

Hope this helps for your saw 

Bj 

Just a Note*** I did raise my saw with some wooden blocks (off the base frame) so it's the same height as the rest of my tables in the shop, in that way when I need some help to hold the long or the big stock I can use the other tables by rolling the saw over to that spot in the shop,but you don't need to put in the vac. pot .


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Semi47, Sears sells a plastic dust collection system kit for their saws. I got one free when I purchased my saw many years ago. This kit has an opening for their large shop vac hose and works pretty well. I will measure the pieces and make a plan from them. This should be a one size fits all saws situation.


----------



## semi47 (Sep 24, 2004)

Glenmore; Thanks so much, but i have been all around plansnow,u-build, woodnet,Among many others.What I,m looking for is a cabinet under the saw has well has a cabinet to the right under the extention and a cabinet behind the saw with a bench to surport long work pieces. Thanks again for your reply.....


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Semi, is this a portable table or a full sized table?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I think I'm confused here... 
A cabinet for underneath as well as basically "wrapping around" the saw?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes Ken, I am convinced this is one of the benchtop saws. I have seen the support and surround cabinet plans, not sure about the dust collection. Now I just need to remember where it was.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Try this..
http://www.binkyswoodworking.com/TblSawCab.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

That's a good one Mike 

A bit over kill but real nice

Bj


----------



## semi47 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hamlin, Yes to rap around the saw. It,s a craftsman tablesaw with the stand under it that always come with them. This is what i want to do away with.


----------



## semi47 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hiya Bud,, It,s a full size tablesaw,,Only without the steel cabinut that comes under it. It has the normal steel framed stand that normal come with them..


----------



## semi47 (Sep 24, 2004)

axlmyk,,,Thanks sooooo much that plan is more what i,m looking for THANK YOU,,,


----------

